# Stolen Rolex GMT Master II S.S. black dial



## Guest

**REWARD OFFERED FOR STOLEN ROLEX GMT MASTER II**​
A Men's Rolex Stainless Steel GMT Master II with black dial & bezel was stolen on June 25, 2007 in Winter Park, FL (report filed with Winter Park P.D.)
Rolex Style Number: R16710N30B7879 
Serial Number: A892995
I am the owner of this watch and have all necessary documentation to prove ownership*. I will pay a $300 reward *for the safe return of this stolen property, no questions asked. 
If you can help, please contact me at: [email protected]
This was to be a gift for my son and my insurance policy will not cover this theft.
*Thank you very much *for any assistance you can provide in returning this watch to me.
Best regards, 
Marc F. 
Orlando, June 27, 2007


----------

